

A Guide to Raising a Seed Round - bretthardin
http://bretthard.in/2012/08/raising-a-seed-round-a-step-by-step-guide/

======
bretthardin
A friend and I were discussing all the things we wish we knew when we raised
our seed round. We thought a high-level guide would have helped us when we
raised, so I decided to write it up. Thoughts/Comments?

